# Ever had PIP?



## transcend2007 (Dec 1, 2012)

Having only been on hrt / trt for the past 2 years I personally have not had to deal with PIP.  Even through I have used test e, c, and prop I had been thinking I was immune to post injection pain.

Well, after beginning my primo cycle I now understand crystal clearly what others have been talking about and can confirm for the record I am NOT immune from PIP….lol.  I had my first injection this past Tuesday and I can say my right butt cheek hurts as much today if not slightly more than it did the day of the injection.

Ok, it is not my intention to whine like a little girl.  I understand PIP is just part of the game and it means it’s the real shizel.  I am going to grin and bare it.  I was just wondering if there is anything to be done.  I have been rubbing my ass for 4 days and I can tell you that’s not the solution.

I am warming my gear before injection.  I have also diluted my new compound with my normal trt test injection also (I can’t imagine how much worse it could have been without dilution – I prolly would not be sitting this week – lol).

I am hopeful that my body will get use the new compound and future injections will have less PIP.  Any suggestions from guys who have dealt with there own PIP would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 1, 2012)

I think anyone who is doing IM injections has had PIP at one time or another.  Whether it be from the compound, a wiggle of the pin, or virgin muscle.  Ive had it last from 1 day to 5 days.  Sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 1, 2012)

Try injecting the compound by itself as intended.  Adding it to a Test product can make things worse as the Test product has a different solvent mixture.  Also make sure the oil is heated before injection.  You should feel the warmth flow in u, if not, its not warm enough.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 1, 2012)

FD I have been warming by placing pin in a glass filled with warm/hot tap water for 5 minutes (timed).  Is it possible I need to get the compound a bit warmer?  

As for mixing the compound are there other compounds that would mix better?  I do have mast P available if that would be a better choice.




Flyingdragon said:


> Try injecting the compound by itself as intended.  Adding it to a Test product can make things worse as the Test product has a different solvent mixture.  Also make sure the oil is heated before injection.  You should feel the warmth flow in u, if not, its not warm enough.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 1, 2012)

I would warm up a cup of water in microwave for 90 seconds (boiling), drop vial in, let stand for 5 minutes, then prepare to inject.  I would not inject the Primo with anything else, at least try it a few times so u know if the pip is from the Primo or from the Primo combo with what ever your mixing with.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 1, 2012)

10-4 FD!

Any practical advise for my existing PIP?  You available for an afternoon massage (lol)?


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 1, 2012)

You gotta get the pin right to, you need to jab it in, not slowly press against skin till it punctures, also injection speed needs to be slow. Finally, make sure your muscle is relaxed during process.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 1, 2012)

i have pip every time just part of it for me don't know why, i suspect i move the needle too much


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 1, 2012)

I hear you C-tone.  I have been pinning for almost 2 years multiple injections per week with ZERO PIP.  So thanks for pin lesson.  Now if you have any advise for treating my existing ass pain that would be much appreciated!




Christosterone said:


> You gotta get the pin right to, you need to jab it in, not slowly press against skin till it punctures, also injection speed needs to be slow. Finally, make sure your muscle is relaxed during process.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry i am booked, holiday season is a busy time for massages....



transcend2007 said:


> 10-4 FD!
> 
> Any practical advise for my existing PIP?  You available for an afternoon massage (lol)?


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 1, 2012)

Rub it, honestly. An NSAID would prob help a bit, and ice and stretching. Rubbing it out (no homo) would prob be best, I rub my pin spots right after injection to spread out gear. And you could quit putting things in your ass.


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yea, I got the bright idea to inject water based Test Suspension sub-q a couple years back. Felt like I was dying from a bee sting. I'll Never do that shit again.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry guys from what i hear u DONT USE ICE! U actually apply heat to the area because cold does something different and the heat will help break down the lump if any and also help with pain, ice will make it numb and when it heats back to normal temp can cause more pain

Just from something i read recently could be wrong, if so i apologize


----------



## Popeye (Dec 1, 2012)

j2048b said:


> Sorry guys from what i hear u DONT USE ICE! U actually apply heat to the area because cold does something different and the heat will help break down the lump if any and also help with pain, ice will make it numb and when it heats back to normal temp can cause more pain
> 
> Just from something i read recently could be wrong, if so i apologize



I do know a couple bros that say ice helps them personally with lumps under the skin....but heat (heating pad/hot soak in bath/hot shower) is the way to go.

Just imagine the oil post injection, trying to be absorbed in the muscle, and you put ice on it? It would be like molasses!

Maybe chill the vial pre inject instead of warming it, then you won't need an ice pack LOL.

And I think excessive massaging causes more harm than good. Gentle massage after seems to be okay for some, if it helps. Some of the worse pip Ive ever had was when I got advice to massage the shit out of it.

I don't massage a second....ZERO PIP

Warm gear, switch needle from draw to fresh one to pin(try a smaller pin/larger gauge), inject SLOW (you can "feel" if you go too fast).....it also helps to pin after a hot shower, your muscles are relaxed and warmed up.....and of course limit moving the needle around. 

Aleve and heat helps great for pip.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will never stop putting things in my ass!



Christosterone said:


> Rub it, honestly. An NSAID would prob help a bit, and ice and stretching. Rubbing it out (no homo) would prob be best, I rub my pin spots right after injection to spread out gear. And you could quit putting things in your ass.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 1, 2012)

Well you got a lot of good advice here 07. Hell yes I have had PIP... I get it a lot less now because I don;t have any virgin muscle left. And, after trying a calf pin at the advice of a 'friend' I do not intend on trying anything new anytime in the future. 

I heat my pins with my wife's blow dryer on high for a couple minutes... maybe two.
I pull with one needle and swap over to a new 25g 1" needle to shoot.
Make sure you get any air out.
Push the oil it slowly .... the faster you push it the more likely you are to have PIP.
Know what you are pushing... does it have EO in it? What concentration is it? Are you exceeding the volume your muscle will absorb?
Use the alcohol wipe - rub the pinning spot in concentric circles and allow the spot to DRY before injection.

Primo can be a bitch... especially if it is 250mg/ml Primo e... I have found I can even shoot T500 - as long as I pin it in two .5cc pins and dilute each .5cc with .5cc of GSO. I try very hard not to shoot more than 1ml or more than 250mg of a compound in a single muscle... what can I say, I'm a wimp!

I have a lot of guys rant on me about the fact that I will not push more than a single ml in any muscle (well, 1.5 in a glute).

Okay, all that is good but you HAVE PIP.

Lay your ass on a heating pad.... Fucking miricale from God these heating pads.
Do NOT pin that area again while you still have a knot
And here is where we will all disagree: Do not use deep massage - and do not roll it-  it does NOT help.
Take 800 mg of Ibuprophen to reduce pain and swelling.
Keep a close eye on the actual injection spot to make sure there is NO redness, swelling, oozing or signs of infection..

And finally, discover the joy of pinning quads, delts, and your V glutes.... they are less trouble and less PIP prone than your glutes IMO.

Rotate the hell out of your pin sites so you are only pinning once a week or so until you are as seasoned and conditioned for that oil as Rosie O'Donnel is a box of donuts.

Hang tough my brother.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for the great information from all you guys (Vette especially)!

I have been considering reducing the volume size per injection.  I have done 1ml - 1.5ml for nearly 2 years.  Jumping to 3ml clearly is a different story.  I am going to try 1ml of just the primo 250mg.  Thighs have always been my go to sites previously (although I have done many glutes as well).  Thighs and vento's are on deck for next week.  If you guys don't hear from me its because I could not walk (or crawl) to my computer....



63Vette said:


> Well you got a lot of good advice here 07. Hell yes I have had PIP... I get it a lot less now because I don;t have any virgin muscle left. And, after trying a calf pin at the advice of a 'friend' I do not intend on trying anything new anytime in the future.
> 
> I heat my pins with my wife's blow dryer on high for a couple minutes... maybe two.
> I pull with one needle and swap over to a new 25g 1" needle to shoot.
> ...


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 1, 2012)

I have the biggest whelp injecting .5ml test e subq


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 1, 2012)

I tried injecting test subq ONCE .... ONCE. They say you can inject any ester of any compound subq... I say,  Fuck that noise ... I had a knot from hell and it hurt worse than IM.

Respect,
Vette

Three things I know I will not try again sober (and I do not drink):

Pinning my delts with a 23g needle.  
Pinning AAS subq any damn where.
Pinning my calf muscle with a 25g or any other gauge (well, maybe if the made a 60g x .001" and I was paid for it).


----------



## JOMO (Dec 1, 2012)

Many a time! Some pins go smooth on my part with not moving around and some i know immediately that I will get pip. I don't even pin delts because no matter what I would get pip and it was too bothersome with my daily work. I will attribute the majority of my pip with not keeping a steady hand or accidentally tensing up. 

Slowly increase your volume when pinning sites, warm your gear and try to keep a steady hand.

Also like vette said, make sure not to pin the same site that still is bothering you or has a knot. That pain is no bueno. Try out ventro glute, and I will go as far as to say to give pecs a go.

Now im thinking about getting a heating pad from what the others have said.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice sig....I don't know if that was always there.  I can now say I definitely feel ya!



JOMO said:


> Many a time! Some pins go smooth on my part with not moving around and some i know immediately that I will get pip. I don't even pin delts because no matter what I would get pip and it was too bothersome with my daily work. I will attribute the majority of my pip with not keeping a steady hand or accidentally tensing up.
> 
> Slowly increase your volume when pinning sites, warm your gear and try to keep a steady hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## PFM (Dec 1, 2012)

I had the typical virgin muscle PIP injecting glutes and VG, Since then I've had a couple bad spikes, we all get a bad pin, no matter how long or good you think you are, you're going wiggle, hit a nerve and possible even pick up a big from the stopper or hit too close to the site last pinned.

One thing for sure, I've pinned some gear. I like my shorts and have pinned EOD for over 5 months no issues with one exception: quads! Fuck quads, it's a 2 in 5 spikes are bad.

So about PIP.....PIP is no joke with you can't walk right right, sit comfortably or slepep well....that's PIP!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm down with PIP, you down with PIP?

Vette


----------



## g0re (Dec 2, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I'm down with PIP, you down with PIP?
> 
> Vette



Yeah you know me!


----------



## BigFella (Dec 2, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I tried injecting test subq ONCE .... ONCE. They say you can inject any ester of any compound subq... I say,  Fuck that noise ... I had a knot from hell and it hurt worse than IM.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette
> ...



The ONLY PIP I have had I got from the ONLY Sub-Q I did. 

Otherwise, zero PIP EVER. (Just pinning 0.5ml Test E, though!)


----------



## BigFella (Dec 2, 2012)

BigFella said:


> The ONLY PIP I have had I got from the ONLY Sub-Q I did.
> 
> Otherwise, zero PIP EVER. (Just pinning 0.5ml Test E, though!)



Whoops, I forgot - pinned quad once, moderate PIP for four days. Aside from those two abortive attempts at variety I have only ever pinned delts.


----------



## Jada (Dec 2, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> I will never stop putting things in my ass!



:-? ) ) lol


----------



## HH (Dec 2, 2012)

I give free muscle rubs


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

I shall pray for you while you pin the 1cc of Primo 250.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2012)

fuck ya I had nasty pip from pinn test c may they burn in the pitts off hell those motherfucking cock smoking cum eatin pussy fart fucks


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 2, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> fuck ya I had nasty pip from pinn test c may they burn in the pitts off hell those motherfucking cock smoking cum eatin pussy fart fucks




LOL.... BB is Baaaaaack! LOL


----------



## hijacked (Dec 2, 2012)

I dont believe in massaging the injection site. Maybe a little, but too much makes it worse. A good hot shower and a heating pad helps. If im injecting a compound that i know is going to sting i like to warm it up. And i dont think submerging the vial in hot water heats it enough. It makes the outside of the vial feel hot, but the contents arent very warm. I like to set mine on the hot plate of my coffee maker. I set it on there for about three minutes. That gets it good and toasty. No need for a vent either, it doesnt get that hot, but hot enough that you can feel the warmth enter your muscle. I think it really helps with the compounds that cause PIP. I also dilute with a compound that i know doesnt hurt.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 2, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> Yeah you know me!




Every Last Homie!! lol


Still pretty damn funky... lol


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Every Last Homie!! lol
> 
> 
> Still pretty damn funky... lol



I have seen Vette in the club gettin down to some naughty by nature....still funky!


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 4, 2012)

The best thing for my PIP has been time.  5 days has past and its nearly gone.

I did my 2nd cycle inject Sunday and I can report that although I do feel it I can report its much less so.  For me there is also a correlation between a new compound (or perhaps certain new compounds) seem to initials cause PIP.  However the body may adapt with continued use.

I'll keep you guys posted for injection #3 and see if things continue heading in the right direction.


----------



## cougar (Dec 4, 2012)

Warm bottle , draw it up,(Allways) change needle tip. Don't use the tip you draw up with... Rub some alcohol on area and try and not move around alot, (and take your time). You should be good to go bro.. My thought.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Rub it, honestly. An NSAID would prob help a bit, and ice and stretching. Rubbing it out (no homo) would prob be best, I rub my pin spots right after injection to spread out gear. And you could quit putting things in your ass.



you dont want to do that.  rubbing will move it into sub q layers... which isnt good.


----------

